# Nissan Figaro - Engine Swap Suggestions ?



## kiwigt (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, new member here. We have a 1991 Nissan Figaro, factory powerhouse is an MA10ET (1 litre turbo 56kw/75hp) and 3 speed auto. Looking to swap out the engine for something more modern, principally for fuel consumption reasons (its too hungry on gas as a commuter). The 3 speed auto is doing 4000 rpm at 100km/h (60mph) and the early 90"s injection system is fairly ancient in design.

This is a commuter car so I'm not looking for a massive horsepower upgrade (about 100 hp will be plenty), more interested in a modern engine and 4 speed automatic gearbox (it must be an auto).

Any suggestions for a suitable engine and auto as a swap please ?


----------

